# No Overnight Parking - Scotland



## Kontiki (Jul 23, 2009)

Having just returned from our 3 week trip travelling around Scotland I was disappointed in seeing so many of the yellow 'No Overnight Parking' signs on almost every lay by & car park in some areas. I did however find that it seemed to be possible to stay on most of the forestry sites without any problems or the dreaded signs. Personally I wouldn't use a lay by to overnight unless I was desperate or unless it was one of the larger off road ones but it somehow just made us feel unwelcome. In some of these lay bys it would be difficult to park anything more than a small camper anyway.
I don't know that if they think they will push me towards using campsites by restricting where we can stop overnight they will be disappointed & I will just go abroad where there is more freedom for our style of motorhoming.  

What we did find was that quite a few of the tourist information offices were helpful in telling us places where they thought it would be ok to stay. There was one lady however who seemed to hate motorhome owners blaming us for leaving rubbish everywhere (we found out she was a caravan owner)


----------



## Barbt (Jul 23, 2009)

We take our motorhome to Scotland for three weeks every year and have never had any problem finding somewhere to stop for the night.   Particularly on the western side you are spoilt for choice there are so many spots to stop.


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jul 23, 2009)

Barbt said:


> We take our motorhome to Scotland for three weeks every year and have never had any problem finding somewhere to stop for the night.   Particularly on the western side you are spoilt for choice there are so many spots to stop.



I have to agree, Barbt...all the west side seems to have pleanty of unlabelled spots where you can stay with no hassle...almost too many to mention, in fact. The east side, near towns and parts of Parthshire can be trickier, but even here, by getting onto the minor roads, I've always been able to find good spots.

The Forestry Commission has a policy of not encouraging wild camping but the access laws in Scotland make it hard for any organisation to ban folk from stopping for anight. I guess the main thing is for us all to behave nicely (like we always do, of course!)  and leave the laybys spotless so we are welcome back.


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 23, 2009)

It did tend to be more on the East side & on the A832 that nearly every lay by had signs which looked quite new. We did enjoy our time there & if we do go back sometime we would probably head up to somewhere like Skye, we just didn't have enough time to see too much there.


----------



## sodoff (Jul 23, 2009)

*Scotland*

Skye has some fantastic wild camping spots,try the coast between the ruined castle and the folk museum.If the weather is good the view is ........................ lovely !


----------



## sodoff (Jul 23, 2009)

*Scotland*

Siily me,that would be on the Trotternish peninsula.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 23, 2009)

i spent 2 weeks up in scotland in May, had no trouble at all, in fact in some spots i felt encouraged to stay, bins and picnic tables provided, didn't see one sign for N O


----------



## bob690 (Jul 24, 2009)

Kontiki is right about the signs, theyre all the way along the A82 now were there were non before, I put a post about it, when I was up there earlier in the year. Cant understand why the councils do this as I have never seen a problem. Having said that it seemed to happen at the end of the financial year (2008). May be a spend it or lose it scam....Bob


----------



## PaulC (Jul 24, 2009)

"Cant understand why the councils do this"

Perhaps it is the local campsites putting pressure on the councils. with their voting power!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

bob690 said:


> Kontiki is right about the signs, theyre all the way along the A82 now were there were non before, I put a post about it, when I was up there earlier in the year. Cant understand why the councils do this as I have never seen a problem. Having said that it seemed to happen at the end of the financial year (2008). May be a spend it or lose it scam....Bob



I did mention in post 8 of Isle Of Skye post about no overnight signs
Nobody seemed to notice

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/6316-isle-sky-near-places.html


----------



## christine (Jul 28, 2009)

Just returned from a week in Scotland, based in Glenuig and Ardtoe and we noticed plenty of those nasty yellow signs. Camped on a grassy patch in Glenuig, close to the pub. Although we ate at the pub, I'm sure we would have been ok if we hadn't. No signs there but a little further along, the village hall had a sign forbidding camping and overnighting. We found plenty of places to wild on Loch Ailort. Oh, and although we stayed on the small campsite at Ardtoe, the 50p honesty box carpark had no signs up.


----------



## noody (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm not surprised we're not welcome, it's like dog-owners. Few spoiling things for many.

Last year a group that I detached myself from were turning opportune sites into party places and even though they left things tidy they looked like noisy trouble.

One night I stayed on the grass bank alongside the beach at Kyle-Of-Tongue, one part of grass had a sign saying "No overnight stops". I parked 50 metres away, it was a peaceful night but I did get stared-at in the morning.

*This is the beach at Kyle-Of-Tongue.*


----------



## Airecraft (Jul 28, 2009)

We shared Kontiki's experience once we passed Fort Augustus heading east. Perth,Tayside, Fife were all very anti- wilding. In the end we ignored the signs and had a couple of 'chats' with people trying to enforce them. What suprised me is that they were not officials but just local residents, the most hostile to MHs I've ever come across, though we were parked well away from anyone's house. I have to say, for us, the  beauty of Scotland is outweighed by the midges and this sort of attitude and we won't be going back. Off to France and Spain for 4 weeks tomorrow  where we have never once been bothered with this sort of thing in a total of over 50 weeks there.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jul 28, 2009)

christine said:


> Just returned from a week in Scotland, based in Glenuig and Ardtoe and we noticed plenty of those nasty yellow signs. Camped on a grassy patch in Glenuig, close to the pub. Although we ate at the pub, I'm sure we would have been ok if we hadn't. No signs there but a little further along, the village hall had a sign forbidding camping and overnighting. We found plenty of places to wild on Loch Ailort. Oh, and although we stayed on the small campsite at Ardtoe, the 50p honesty box carpark had no signs up.



 Shame about the village hall. Not so long ago they left it open and you could get a shower for free.


----------



## noody (Jul 28, 2009)

Aire_on_a_shoestring said:


> for us, the  beauty of Scotland is outweighed by the midges and this sort of attitude and we won't be going back.



I didn't venture over to the west-coast last year though the midges hammered me in central area's and surprisingly right up in the north on the coast. Because I was dodging the rain and following the wind I ended-up at a place called Dornoch way-up in the North-East, *No midges* and an absolutely fabulous four days camped right at the edge of the campsite and on the dunes away from semi-detached-suburbia-on-wheels.

*Follow-the-wind-tour-2008.*





___________________________________________
Richard Roggan. Distinguished kitesurfing Gentleman.
I don't do tricks.


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 28, 2009)

We've been to Dornoch a couple of times, the campsite is better than it looks at first sight. Great beaches and a golf course should you want one. 
The town seemed very quite on the occasions that we were there - no-one to be seen on the streets after nine, no music or noise from the pubs and all the houses in darkness - very strange!


----------



## noody (Jul 28, 2009)

Boxerman said:


> We've been to Dornoch a couple of times,
> The town seemed very quite on the occasions that we were there -



A great favorite of my partner for the reasons you mention and a few shops though she and our dog were attacked by a cat and Mo was bitten by it, just for for walking past the cats home.

They breed-em tough in Scotland.

No-really, this cat came-out from it's home in the same way a dog might do to attack. Don't cat's usually do the, "parthian-shot". They retreat a few paces with warning then hammer you when you don't retreat.

Dornoch was lovely and peaceful other than the cat.


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 28, 2009)

Here are the GPS co-ords for the places where we did manage to stop at none of which had the dreaded no overnight signs but I think there might be caouple with no camping or caravanning but as I was in a MH then I assumed they didn't apply ;-)  I extracted them from my TomTom so excuse the lack of information as to where they are but you can just copy & paste the lat & long into google maps to see where the places are. for anybody who wants them I have attatched the TomTom file as well. There are a couple of other places in the TT file for England & Wales as well

LATITUDE          LONGITUDE
55.06426	-3.60815	26/06/2009
55.27781	-4.73921	29/06/2009
56.19882	-4.80891	30/06/2009
56.40308	-4.90328	01/07/2009
56.61457	-3.86646	02/07/2009
57.423	           -1.83163	05/07/2009
57.665	           -3.01309	07/07/2009
57.70099	-3.49362	09/07/2009
57.58251	-4.05678	10/07/2009
57.57696	-4.59128	12/07/2009
57.06424	-4.83644	15/07/2009
56.66181	-5.05682	16/07/2009
56.27747	-4.28315	17/07/2009
56.26692	-4.28511	17/07/2009
56.23231	-4.4063	           A821
54.97189	-3.53431	B725 Shore Road
55.06645	-3.60565	Brooms road
55.33204	-3.83799	CP-withWC
57.70391	-3.49704	Forteath Street
57.14187	-2.05734	Greyhope Road
56.23262	-5.07616	Inverary
55.2438	           -4.86233	Louisa Drive - Knockcushan Street
56.61977	-3.86229	Moness Terrace-car park 72hrs
57.14666	-5.94167	Ord
56.226	           -4.85621	Rest&be thankful
57.56134	-1.81635	scotstown beach
57.66726	-3.0029	           Seals-area
54.84719	-4.7932	            Stairhaven
57.14344	-5.06942	Unnamed road


----------



## lazncaz (Jul 28, 2009)

*no you don't.*



Kontiki said:


> Having just returned from our 3 week trip travelling around Scotland I was disappointed in seeing so many of the yellow 'No Overnight Parking' signs on almost every lay by & car park in some areas. I did however find that it seemed to be possible to stay on most of the forestry sites without any problems or the dreaded signs. Personally I wouldn't use a lay by to overnight unless I was desperate or unless it was one of the larger off road ones but it somehow just made us feel unwelcome. In some of these lay bys it would be difficult to park anything more than a small camper anyway.
> I don't know that if they think they will push me towards using campsites by restricting where we can stop overnight they will be disappointed & I will just go abroad where there is more freedom for our style of motorhoming.
> 
> What we did find was that quite a few of the tourist information offices were helpful in telling us places where they thought it would be ok to stay. There was one lady however who seemed to hate motorhome owners blaming us for leaving rubbish everywhere (we found out she was a caravan owner)




It isn't just wee Scotland that hates motor homes,it's everywhere in the UK.I understand that the Government are introducing new sentencing tariffs:murder and paedophillia will get you 15 years,GBH 10,mugging,5 years.However,parking a van with "cooking facilities"or asking somebody not to walk on the cycle path is expected to instigate the reopening of Alcatraz and the re-use of "old sparky".Apparently if somebody stabs you when you ask "May I park here overnight",or ring your bicycle bell when they are straddleing the bicycle path whilst phoning the DSS office to find out why their cheque is late,they will get a court commendation!

Where was I? Oh yes,sadly,everyones favourite site on the Seine,now charges 5 euro,but the male collector has a great sense of humour if you turn your pockets inside out,and tell him he is heartless.The aire at the next village(right,not left!)is still free.

Back to Scotland...NO...just a minute...has anybody parked at the aire at Pamboul(St Nazairish)? Great sculpture with the Peugot,isn't it? Henry Moore eat your coeur out.

O.K wild camping in GB(isn't wild camping supposed to be free? Why do people keep saying "only"50 squid for 4 nights on Hayling Island).Think about that great scene in "High Fidelity",where a chap rushes into the record shop,and says "My daughter wants The Best Of The Carpenters".Jake Black replies,"No she doesn't".The customer says,"Yes she does",and Jake says,"Hang on,is she in a coma.Go to the mall"......apply this to wildcamping,"We want to go wildcamping in the UK","No you don't"."Yes we do"."Hang on,are you in a coma?".

Go to France,or Belgium,lGermany,or INLAND Spain (where they will wonder why you ask to stay overnight in the village square...why not? Don't try it on the coast though).


If anybody spots a huge green yank tank from Croydonish(with a big hole in the ozone layer above it!) tell the people that Mizog 1 sends regards,is not mellowing,and they DO NOT want to go to Cornwall


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe the name should be changed from WildCamping UK to WildHiding, it does take away the pleasure of being able to park up in a nice location without worrying if you are going to be moved on or you have offended some local who hates motorhomes. We try to be considerate but how do you answer a woman (we found out later she was a caravan owner) in a tourist office who blamed motorhomes for every bit of rubbish from Hadrians wall to John O'Groats.


----------



## bob690 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Lazncaz, dont snort it all up at once, chill and take deep breaths, there.... thats better....Bob


----------



## christine (Jul 28, 2009)

Derek, showers were still available at Glenuig village hall, you just couldn't spend the night there.


----------



## lazncaz (Jul 29, 2009)

*woe,woe and thrice woe!*

Kontiki,relax dear heart,and when you get swine flu,just make sure you get up close and personal with as many frail looking anti motorhome people,as you can.

For those of you who like a bit of "rough trade",try Cooden Beach (Yes,the Mulsanne Straight of Sussex) Very entertaining.Tell me,has the ancient caravan that the old chap paid fifty squid for,only to suffer a collapsed chassis,disappeared yet? (He was DEV - STATED!)  And the three imbibers who kept falling out,still there? Why they kept throwing the poor woman out in the rain,complete with her plastic bottle of cider,defeats me.

Stella Plage,south of Le Touquet,was FABULOUS on the night of 14th July.Tens of thousands of people having a great time.Campervans parked everywhere.Le Touquet was similar all that week,although the town must have a guardian angel because thousands of people,kids in hired pedal carts,cyclists,roller bladders,sorry,I mean bladers,cars,camper vans etc,all bustled along the PACKED front,and nobody was injured.A miracle darlings,don't you agree?.The parking at the airport is free.The others are peanuts,or should it be cacahuetes?

Does anybody know who The Belgian is? He seems to be The Stig of motorhome locations.Please tell me he's not a Johnny Halliday fan,who makes chocalate and brews his own beer.


----------



## sueg (Jul 29, 2009)

Totally agree - just got back from week on the west Coast. Quite frustrating finding these signs on laybys in the middle of nowhere, not near a camp site and barely any traffic. Who would we be bothering, turning up at 7 and leaving at 9? That said, we never stopped where these signs were as we would not want to damage any local goodwill towards our wildcamping brethren. We are perfecting the art of a searching glance down side roads- something always turns up.
Forestry car parks very mixed - we actually found one with a sign which said 'Sorry no overnight camping for motorhomes'. So does that mean we could have camped with a caravan or a tent? Would be nice if the Forestry Commission had a blanket policy - preferably a welcoming one!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jul 29, 2009)

lazncaz said:


> Kontiki,relax dear heart,and when you get swine flu,just make sure you get up close and personal with as many frail looking anti motorhome people,as you can.
> 
> For those of you who like a bit of "rough trade",try Cooden Beach (Yes,the Mulsanne Straight of Sussex) Very entertaining.Tell me,has the ancient caravan that the old chap paid fifty squid for,only to suffer a collapsed chassis,disappeared yet? (He was DEV - STATED!)  And the three imbibers who kept falling out,still there? Why they kept throwing the poor woman out in the rain,complete with her plastic bottle of cider,defeats me.
> 
> ...



One would appear to enjoy blowing ones trumpet.


----------



## Airecraft (Jul 29, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> One would appear to enjoy blowing ones trumpet.



Made me laugh.


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

'lazncaz' Just don't understand the point of the post?? Not so much as off topic but not anything to do with wildcamping in Scotland.

If you read my first post it was about the numerous 'No Overnight Parking' many of which seemed quite new stuck on every little pull in (not hardly a lay by) in some areas, to me that might almost be interpreted as Motorhomers Go Home, we did notice on many of the towns & villages that it had 'Haste Ye Back' on the signs when leaving, maybe there was something underneath in small print saying 'not applicable to motorhomes' ;-) 

Almost everybody we met in Scotland we found very warm & friendly, & we will go back sometime but we know that we will give some areas a wide berth.


----------



## bob690 (Jul 30, 2009)

lazncaz said:


> Kontiki,relax dear heart,and when you get swine flu,just make sure you get up close and personal with as many frail looking anti motorhome people,as you can.
> 
> For those of you who like a bit of "rough trade",try Cooden Beach (Yes,the Mulsanne Straight of Sussex) Very entertaining.Tell me,has the ancient caravan that the old chap paid fifty squid for,only to suffer a collapsed chassis,disappeared yet? (He was DEV - STATED!)  And the three imbibers who kept falling out,still there? Why they kept throwing the poor woman out in the rain,complete with her plastic bottle of cider,defeats me.
> 
> ...


Just goes to show that you cant get any decent dust these days man. Its probably been cut with vim. Know a good nose reconstruction guy...chill....Bob


----------



## irenerobbie (Jul 31, 2009)

*N o p*

Why do we not just ignore the signs. the police aren't interested and the council is highly unlikely to take you to court , unless you stay for months. It's the height restrictors that are more of a problem, unless you,re a locksmith.
p.s  i carry yellow tape which turns it into OVERNIGHT PARKING. It wasnae me your honour.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 1, 2009)

*irenerobbie*
I have some 24hr yellow and black stickers they do the trick
 it is not the police or council you need to look out for it is the nasty jobsworth local that comes round in the dark to do his work. The worst one I have met lives in Durness 

Alf


----------



## noody (Aug 1, 2009)

irenerobbie said:


> Why do we not just ignore the signs.



I think this is do-able if only on the basis of common-law (For want of a better expression)

It appears everyone (Traveler) has the right to retire in an appropriate place and to sleep until you are refreshed enough to continue.

I can't remember, do these signs have the name of the authority who has the authority to refuse an overnight stay.

Richard.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 1, 2009)

*No Overnight Parking*

The signs are erected by the Highland Council the authority for the Highland region they are just the basic road sign and state No Overnight Parking these are on laybys ,sections of old road and viewpoints etc.

The signs  No Overnight Parking for Motorcaravans seem to private signs on private land 

Alf


----------



## PaulC (Aug 1, 2009)

irenerobbie said:


> Why do we not just ignore the signs



Well what about clampers? Not a problem in Scotland I believe, but I heard on 5 Live two weeks ago they are a law to themselves. Anywhere, any time and you are clamped!


----------



## irenerobbie (Aug 1, 2009)

*trouble in DURNESS*

I know the person that probably gave you the hassle for wild camping in Durness, he's the owner of the local campsite, surprise, surprise and he,s been hassling folks for years. most people in the village are happy for anyone coming into the area , they need the pennies.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Trouble in the north west highlands*

No it was his mate just down the road each time we pass and see his pickup in the drive I fancy stopping and going back but well there are more things in life ! But he is as bad wanted £8 to fill up with fresh water in June
Regards

Alf


----------



## noody (Aug 1, 2009)

Alf 1 said:


> No it was his mate just down the road each time we pass and see his pickup in the drive I fancy stopping and going back



This sounds more like the reason for all the signs, localism. Ok, let's get back to basics, if you own land you have the right to refuse access for the likes of a caravan or motorhome but you do-not have the right to give permission other than to allow what I guess would be common law right for rest.

I bet we have law that dates back to goodness-knows-when that allows a traveler to park-up and rest, the same law that allowed a carriage driver to urinate on the near-side rear wheel. I think it still exists but don't try-it because I think another law exists about exposing yourself though the idea of urinating on the near-side (or was it the off-side) was for decency.

If you parked-up on my land for a stopover I could ask you to leave but I couldn't force you to leave or intimidate you, right ? If I had fitted a sign saying N.O.P. would that change my rights or yours ? I don't think a sign makes any difference.

As travelers I think we have different rights to common parking rights though someone needs to research this.

___________________________________________
Richard Roggan. Distinguished kitesurfing Gentleman.
I don't do tricks.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Trouble in the north west highlands*

Remember the vagaries of Scottish Law they don’t work the same as our (English) laws. If you are staying overnight you would normally have gone before  some enforcement agency could turn up but with 4 flat tyres and damaged paintwork is it worth stopping just to prove a point to A********.

It was the near side front wheel when I was a young boy!! 
 stood with your back to facing traffic!!

Alf


----------



## niblue (Aug 2, 2009)

We've been up in the north west of Scotland for the last few days (currently in Gairloch) and while there are quite a few spots that have the "No overnight parking" signs the vast majority of spots, including the best ones IMHO don't.

Even at Durness the best wild camping spot is probably the car park/viewpoint south of the village beside the road to the Cape Wrath ferry. We overnighted there earlier in the week with no problems. There were also a couple of other vans there (and even a tent).


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 2, 2009)

*No Overnight Parking*

Niblue, 5 years  or so ago there were none of these signs, we have been going to the Highlands for 30years
 Did you see any of these signs in the Western Isles?
We were in the Highlands for 15 days in June stayed on a site 1 night only yes if you know where they are you can wild camp overnight that is not the problem 
Whilst in the Durness area did you not see the No Overnight Parking for Motor caravans, a car,bike,pickup,lorry but no motor caravans?
 Lay-bys and stretches of old road miles from anywhere no houses in sight only the sea in view but No Overnight Parking why local pressure on the Highland Council mainly by site owners.
IMHO The beach car park at Balnakeil or the old road by the turn off to Rispond is the places to be to walk on the beach from the latter has been one of our favourites  for over 30years.
You were lucky on the Keoldale gravel viewpoint not to be blocked in by other vehicles

Alf


----------



## noody (Aug 2, 2009)

Alf, how about this for an idea ?

Just in the last 5 years motorhome ownership has has escalated out of all proportion to the facilities we have in the UK ?

It shows at my local beach car-parking and yes, some motorhome owners have caused concern for car-park officers and other car-park users, right-now on a nice day the beach-view car-park could be 50% motorhomes parked in every-other space and in some cases set-up their dining table and chairs in the next bay.

If the bloke in Durness (Who is clearly an Ass-hole in any-case) has been subject to some of the attitude I've seen from us, 'Jonny-come-lately' types then it's understandable even though there's no excuse for intimidation and aggression. He'll only bump into someone who enjoys the challenge.

When I met-up with the, "Follow-the-wind-tour" vans last year at Dornoch they had taken-over a complete car-park and though they were a happy-lot and having fun some local big-boy came to the car-park and started throwing his weight about complete with lots of foul language directed not only at the blokes but ladies and youngsters. Fortunately he was dealing with some very bright people who reminded him of the consequences of his proposed action.

He decided to leave them in peace and they later found camping at the local rugby club though used the car-park for next few days as a car-park.

No need for the aggression but I can see why local attitudes may change towards us.

___________________________________________
Richard Roggan. Distinguished kitesurfing Gentleman.
I don't do tricks.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 2, 2009)

Richard this is why I have stopped listing out of the way overnight parking spots if there is another van there we dont stop if more the 1 more comes we move on in the Highlands we have been enough times to know where to go the idiot at Durness came whilst we were having a late tea break he assumed we were stopping. The few spoil it for the rest of us we even have a pet?

Alf


----------



## noody (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Alf, I was worried someone might be offended by my, "Jonny-come-lately" comment, I'm a wild-camper at heart though in only one year of experience I've had very few comfy-opportunities to camp wild and had quite a few experiences to understand why things could get worse for us in the coming year-or-so.

Because of where I live I've met quite a few other motorhome-ers and mostly they have been friendly and considerate though I've bumped into a few who presumably feel the outlay of £30-to-£50.000 gives them some-sort of right of passage and-or other rights.

Our car-parks officer got so upset with the, "Two-fingers-up" he's after having hight barriers next year to stop motorhomes entering the car-parks, I can't see it happening but it gives you an idea. He even came round during the early-hours to move them on but didn't slap tickets on the vans so he's a good sort at heart but the system is being shafted.

So, whilst digressing a little from Scotland I'm painting a novice picture of what's happening that may-well be the reason we have problems north of the border.

___________________________________________
Richard Roggan. Distinguished kitesurfing Gentleman.
I don't do tricks.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Aug 2, 2009)

Island MP slams rise in camper van visits - The Sunday Mail


  Google this, I don't know how to post links.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Aug 2, 2009)

Island MP slams rise in camper van visits - The Sunday Mail

 Is this right?

  Yes, result, I should have Googled how to before the last post.


----------



## noody (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help Derek.

I didn't want to 'big-up' my views on the basis of just a years experience in motorhome travel though I do live in one of the, 'honey-pot' areas.

Sliding slightly sideways, how-come during a recession and poor returns for pension-pots we have so many people with motorhomes ?

Back on topic and the issue, us "Jonny-come-lately" types along with everyone else need to spread ourselves a little more thinly and to respect others views. Goodness knows how neighbors are coping with all those motorhomes in drives, I suppose the next national-news will be the amount of local-authority enforcements being made.

I take both MMM and Practical Motorhome, the effort to move the vast amount of stock being held by dealers at a time the UK is saturated by motorhomes makes me wonder about a crash in the UK market.

___________________________________________
Richard Roggan. Distinguished kitesurfing Gentleman.
I don't do tricks.


----------



## sagart (Aug 2, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Island MP slams rise in camper van visits - The Sunday Mail
> 
> Is this right?
> 
> Yes, result, I should have Googled how to before the last post.



We have a great respect for the pronouncements of this man????


----------



## sagart (Aug 2, 2009)

Back to the signs .....as we undersstand it here on Skye, they are not enforceable


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Aug 2, 2009)

Including the one in Portree?


----------



## noody (Aug 3, 2009)

sagart said:


> Back to the signs .....as we undersstand it here on Skye, they are not enforceable



Just what I thought but who want's to stay where they aren't welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 3, 2009)

*No Overnight Parking*

I stand corrected the No Overnight Parking signs are Not the responsibility of the Highland Council but of Scotland TranServ  ( this is a Balfour Beatty Company )
I have sent a Email regarding the signs and will post when reply come.
The Highland Council replied within 20 mins saying nothing to do with them 

I dont object to laybys at the side of the road having these signs but off road laybys and viewpoints with no dwellings in sight 

Alf


----------



## noody (Aug 3, 2009)

Top-man Alf, go-for-it.

Richard.


----------



## jenspen (Aug 4, 2009)

*No Overnight Parking*

Has anyone ever been fined or asked to move in the middle of the night when parking near these signs. We have parked near them but never had anyone complain. Perhaps we were lucky! 
We parked on the car park behind Morrisons at Fort William recently and returned to find what we thought was a parking ticket on our windscreen but it contained a polite note advising us and all the other motorhomes parked that overnight parking was not allowed and could result in a £20 fine. But the truck drivers slept there anyway! Loads of other places we stopped at last year had the new signs erected.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 4, 2009)

*No Overnight Parking*

Its not really the supermarket and Fort William car parks in question it is the ones on the far North East, North and North West coast policed by local zealots who use abusive language and threaten damage and return during the night to cause trouble, they believe they are right because the sign says no overnight parking.

If the spot you have stopped in cannot be seen from any houses only by people passing on the road should these signs be there.

The ONLY people that tend to observe the are motor caravaners or as the new word spreading is Bin fillers (I am a bin filler I collect our rubbish and bin it not like the car drivers that place the fast food tray and drink container under car and drive off)
The Tinkers (our Gypsy’s (or Italians) don’t take notice they park anywhere.

Alf


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 5, 2009)

*No Overnight Parking*



Alf 1 said:


> I stand corrected the No Overnight Parking signs are Not the responsibility of the Highland Council but of Scotland TranServ  ( this is a Balfour Beatty Company )
> I have sent a Email regarding the signs and will post when reply come.
> The Highland Council replied within 20 mins saying nothing to do with them
> 
> ...



I have had any aknowledgemet fron SCOTLAND TranServ of my email and they promose a reply before the 12th of August

12th of when that will go with a bang.

if anyone requires the email address to email please PM


Alf


----------



## niblue (Aug 5, 2009)

Alf 1 said:


> Whilst in the Durness area did you not see the No Overnight Parking for Motor caravans, a car,bike,pickup,lorry but no motor caravans?



The ones I saw were all just "No overnight parking". Don't recall any specifically mentioning campervans and nothing else.

At no point in our trip round the Western Isles and the far north west would we ever have struggled to find a good overnight wild camping spot - despite this being probably the busiest I've ever seen the area for people camping etc.


----------



## zeezee16 (Aug 5, 2009)

jenspen said:


> Has anyone ever been fined or asked to move in the middle of the night when parking near these signs. We have parked near them but never had anyone complain. Perhaps we were lucky!
> We parked on the car park behind Morrisons at Fort William recently and returned to find what we thought was a parking ticket on our windscreen but it contained a polite note advising us and all the other motorhomes parked that overnight parking was not allowed and could result in a £20 fine. But the truck drivers slept there anyway! Loads of other places we stopped at last year had the new signs erected.


I parked in that very same carpark about 3 weeks ago, we went on the train to Malaig, when we got back, a parking ticket on the window, even though I paid £1.50 for the ticket, the fine was for having the off side tyres 1" over the white line.
You have been warned.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## noody (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Pete, I hate that. Ok, if we were all going to be academic in everything we do we would have to accept this but lot's of car-parks have cars that are poorly parked and over the lines because someone started it by poor parking.

This all smacks of picking on us motorhome-ers.

How many car-parks are so full that the car-park officer has to resort to penalising anyone over the white-line, the real finger up to us is when our car-parks officer (I'm reiterating) asked a motorhome-er to pay for an extra bay because he'd set his table and chairs up. Fine, what happens when a driver enters the car-park to find spaces all taken and a few are taken-up for dining and social purpose.

"It's a car-park" said our parking officer when he got into an argument because their wasn't enough space for motorhomes. 

What would happen if 'Jonny-lot-O-money' drove into a beach car-park very early and bought £325 worth of parking spaces and stuck a table in every space so his entourage of pals could have a get-together. I can just see the headlines in the local paper.


----------



## sagart (Aug 5, 2009)

Alf 1 said:


> Its not really the supermarket and Fort William car parks in question it is the ones on the far North East, North and North West coast policed by local zealots who use abusive language and threaten damage and return during the night to cause trouble, they believe they are right because the sign says no overnight parking.
> 
> If the spot you have stopped in cannot be seen from any houses only by people passing on the road should these signs be there.
> 
> ...



I must have been very lucky....in 20 years in Scotland with a motorhome I have never ever met problems over parking.
However, the A Class driving up the main road in Uist blindly refusing to move over for an ambulance with lights on...or in Fort William carpark last week, occupying one bay for the van, the second for tables and chairs and, when challenged, pointing out that table and chairs are not a vehicle so neither can be ticketed or charged for...that doesn't help.
Remember, people do live and work up here and do deserve some consideration!


----------



## noody (Aug 5, 2009)

A huge round of applause from me for that contribution.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Aug 5, 2009)

noody said:


> A huge round of applause from me for that contribution.



The 'Fort' car park does get really busy.

  I was parked up overnight several years ago but I was fishing (and imbibing at the time) and the local plod had a wee look around, saw the rods and the bottle of rouge, gave a wee wink,nod and left me to it.

  Maybe it's not so acceptable now though.


----------



## noody (Aug 6, 2009)

(Huge smile)

I think this problem is just down to the huge numbers of motorhomes added to our roads in the last few years, it's down to unrealistic expectations from some with ignorance added in some cases and of-course people with little consideration for others are always going to spoil things.

Think dog-owners.

The very-last camp-site I visited was a peaceful hideaway just inland from the South Hams coast, just five vans and lot's of tent-ers, what-on-earth goes-on in the mind of a person who plays music with the van/car doors open for extra benefit of everyone for tens of square miles ? They assume everyone will enjoy their music or maybe it's, "up-yours, I want to play music."

What goes-on in the mind of a person who let their dog poo within a yard of our van and don't pick-up?

What goes-on in the mind of a person who leaves poo on the toilet floor in an incredibly clean and tidy toilet block?

Richard.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 7, 2009)

I`ve literally just got back from my wee tour of Scotland. We noticed the yellow signs, yes, very welcoming arent they? We also noticied lots of motorhomes ignoring those signs. 

I was very tempted to join them, so at one I parked up and got chatting with the owners. A very nice dutch couple told me they werent overnighting but leaving later. A Flemish family told me they and 3 other MHs would be staying the night (Loch Ness information centre car park) despite the NOP signs.

So, we settled down, tucked inconspicuously away from the main road. By about 9pm, my conscience bothered me (ok, I submit, my wifes nagging did it) and I headed over to the Flemish man and explained why I wouldnt be staying there that night. I explained that, since there are signs up, don`t be surprised if you find a parking ticket on your window in the morning. Saying that, if you`re away home to a different country in a few days, I don`t see how they would enforce the fine in his case. So I bid him and his group a good night and headed off.

Well, I tried but I couldnt ignore those signs. We did find good spots to overnight for free and a great little site for £8 a night inc electric (at Huna, Caithness, cant remember its name but just past the Huna sign heading west, at a bend on your left.)

Our last night was interesting! We spent the day at the Landmark Activity Centre in Carrbridge which closed at 7pm. As I was leaving, a lady with two young kids asked if I could help start her car. Well, 2 hours later and I had to accede to a local garage. This put us 2 hours behind schedule and, more importantly, late for the fuel stops that closed at 10pm. I`d planned on stopping at Blair Atholl for enough diesel to get home. Unfortunately, they had just closed when we got there. So had the next one at Pitlochry.

With not enough fuel to make it to the next 24 hour station, we had no choice but bed down and wait for morning opening time. We parked in a little picnic spot, next to the petrol station and directly oppostite Bells distillery. There were no signs, probably because no-one expected anyone to park there!

830am we woke, drove 20 yards to the diesel pump and filled up. I told the attendant what had happened, he asked if we slept ok and when I said we were ok but a bit cold he even apologised!

Sorry for going off topic a bit! My point was about the signs being ignored.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 8, 2009)

sagart said:


> I must have been very lucky....in 20 years in Scotland with a motorhome I have never ever met problems over parking.
> However, the A Class driving up the main road in Uist blindly refusing to move over for an ambulance with lights on...or in Fort William carpark last week, occupying one bay for the van, the second for tables and chairs and, when challenged, pointing out that table and chairs are not a vehicle so neither can be ticketed or charged for...that doesn't help.
> Remember, people do live and work up here and do deserve some consideration!



By putting anything out wherever you are, you are technically camping.  That is how touring caravans are banned, as they have to put water containers out.  If you park and use the Motorhome for whatever purpose, you are like any other vehicle using the car park.


----------

